# Eurotunnel and Tesco vouchers



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Booked our Eurotunnel trip out today (we already have a return left over from last year). Wanted Saturday 16th August, which accordng to the website still has spaces. It seems that there are restricted numbers for Tesco deals and even though the website shows vacancies there may not be any left for you. Best I could get was Sunday 17th August, and there were only two available for the 07:35 train. Cost was an extra £25 over the Saturday train.
Not pleased but £28 total for a return journey is still too good to miss.
Gerry


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco and tunnel*

Hi

I usually look on the web for a price for a crossing, then phone the tunnel on 01303 282061 to see if the two match. Never had a "non match", but never travelled in the high season.

I am just sorting out my September stuff now.

Russell


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

I had same problem last night, I was trying to book for the night of the 15th but no Tesco vouchers could be used as the allocated amount had already gone. Apparently they only have so many a day that can be taken and in the school summer holidays they go very quickly. 

Incidentally coming back on the 31st was also a no go for voucher use either. I have never had this problem before but then I always book as far in advance as I can, we have already booked the October half term week and a long weekend for the christmas markets. 

I wasn't actually booking for us but for some friends who are coming with us, I had booked mine in March, cost me £136 , same crossing times for them cost them £219, so it does pay to get in early if you can. 

Mandy


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I had the same problem but if you look carefully at the t&c's there is absolutely nothing in there about only so many allocated to Tesco Vouchers.


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

How many clubcard points do you need for a crossing? I don't use Tesco at the moment but I can fuel up at Tesco and even change energy supplier to EON and gain Clubcard points as they are closely matched to my current supplier.

Spence


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

You get four times face value so if you get £25 vouchers its worth £100 for the crossing. Did ours in January for Aug 15 (ooh just missing you Gerry) and coming back 30th Aug. Cost £137 but only had to pay £7 cos had enough for the rest in tokens - BLINKING BARGAIN! 

Am loving it! oh sorry should be - every little helps - wrong shop!

Greenie


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Greenie,
What time are you due back on 30th? We are on 08:50 so Cite Europe on the friday and Auchan at Coquelles for fuel and overnight. Might see you there.
Just make sure you enjoy yourselves.
Gerry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We are on train at 9.30 saturday morning so could be staying overnight at that place too! get ya marigold out cocker! make mine a pear cider! Have you stayed there before?

Is that Cite Europe a big shop? 

Greenie


----------

